# Monte Cassino, 1944



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is another diorama I have been working on for the past few weeks. I used Dragon's Fallschirmjager collections for the figures, 10 lb density foam for the majority of the display, and Vallejo acrylics throughout:


http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/20079910621_monte cassino1.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/20079910926_monte cassino2.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/200799101041_monte cassino3.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/200799101216_monte cassino4.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/200799101334_monte cassino5.JPG 

Thank you for looking! :wave:


----------



## MattGTO (Jul 15, 2007)

That's really nice!


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey bud, that looks impressive.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, you're gonna have to slow down a little, you're making the rest of us look bad.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

hahahahahahaha......got lil green gremlins helpin me out in the basement


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

looks good


----------

